

Ask HN: hacking a non-computer system (YC application question)? - dirkdeman

I'm struggling with the following question for my YC application:<p>'Please tell us about the time you, dirkdeman, most successfully hacked some (non-computer) system to your advantage.'<p>It must be the language barrier, but I have no grasp of the meaning of 'hacking a non-computer system'. What does this mean? A 'system' like taxes, governement, school or a company you work for? Or is it something more trivial, like making a beer cooler out of Lego? Does anyone has an example of this to put me in the right direction?
======
timthorn
It's about gaming the system, or using the rules to your advantage in a way
that they weren't intended for.

For example - you might collect Air Miles and, having worked out that a
particular promotion at the supermarket was worth more in miles than the
product cost, got a first class round-the-world flight for less than an
economy ticket to the next town.

------
dirkdeman
Ah, right, the system as in 'THE SYSTEM'. Thanks for clarifying and the
example!

